# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  2.4GHz High Power Wireless Outdoor CPE  TL-WA5210G ?

## nik ilias

Καλησπέρα σας θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας  :Smile: . θέλω να συνδεθώ με το hotspot του Δήμου και να αναμεταδώσω το σήμα στο υπόγειο που το σήμα δεν είναι ισχυρό. (λειτουργία repeter δλδ) Σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτήν την συσκευή http://www.tp-link.com/gr/products/d...L-WA5210G#over θα κάνω την δουλειά μου  :Thinking: γνωρίζει κανείς ? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mirtiano

Μια και δεν ανταποκριθηκε μεχρι τωρα κανεις να κανω εγω την αρχη.

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το access point που θα παρεις θα τοποθετηθει σε ταρατσα για να εχει αριστη ορατοτητα με την κεραια του δημου.Αυτο αμεσως αμεσως αποκλειει την λειτουργια repeater και πας σε λειτουργια client ap,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι η κεραια τοιυ δημου με το ap σου θα επικοινωνουν ΑΣυρματα και το τελευταιο θα στελνει στο υπογειο ΕΝσυρματα με utp/ΠΟΕ καλωδιο.
Η τυχον χρηση εξτρα εξωτερικης κατευθυντικης κεραιας (αναλογα με την αποσταση απο την κεραια του δημου) θα πρεπει να υπολογιστει κατα την αγορα του ap,πρεπει να εχει ξεχωριστο βισμα για συνδεση εξωτερικης κεραιας.Το tp link που δεριχνεις στο λινκ εχει τετοιο βισμα κεραιας(reverse sma).
Προσοχη τα tp link ή μερικα απο αυτα,εχουν προβλημα στην τροφοδοσια μεσω ΠΟΕ αναλογα με τα μετρα μηκους.Θελει πολυ δυνατο τροφοδοτικο και για να εισαι καλημενος κανε τηλ στον προμηθευτη να σου υποσχεθει/εγγυηθει οτι στα μετρα του καλωδιου που θα βαλεις θα τα καταφερει το ΠΟΕ τροφοδοτικο,γιατι μετα δεν θα σου δουλευει,και θα τρεχεις να αγοραζεις αλλο ισχυροτερο.
Οταν λεμε καλωδιο ΠΟΕ εννοουμε P.O.E. (Power Over Ethernet),δηλαδη το ap τροφοδοτειται ηλεκρικα μεσω ενος μικρου σε ογκο τροφοδοτικου που στελνει 12 ή 15 ή 24 ή χχ βολτ μεσω του  καλωδιου εθερνετ (utp) στο ap.

----------


## nik ilias

Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για της οδηγίες και όντως έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα. γιατί την πήρα την συγκεκριμένη κεραία και repeter και universal  repeter δεν κάνει που να γυρίσει ο κόσμος ανάποδα. Όντως η λύση σε αυτό που θέλω είναι η λειτουργία AP client router. Στην βεράντα η κεραία σύνδεση καλώδιο ethernet. Κουμπωτό πάνω σε ένα απλό ρουτερακι  με κλειστό  DHPC να μου μοιράζει ιντερνετ .Με το poe δεν είχα θέμα ίσως γιατί δεν χρειάσθηκε και πολλά μέτρα καλώδιο. Στην ουσία του σεταρισματος άστο… Τώρα την στιγμή που μιλάμε 2 μέρες μετά την αγορά και ακόμα παιδεύομαι με την λειτουργία του.  και μου συμβαίνει το εξής απίστευτο συνδέομαι κανονικά με το AP και με το δίκτυο του δήμου  και μου δείχνει πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ χαρά εγώ  :Clap: . Αμ έλα που δεν μπορώ να μπω πουθενά  :Mad:  από κανέναν browser (opera. Mozila . chrome. I exploreer ) Και που και που μου λέει χωρίς πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ !!! Διότι ο DNS δεν αποκρίνεται. Μιλάμε αρρώστησα 2 μέρες τώρα.  Επειδή βλέπω το κατέχεις το θέμα έχεις καμία ιδέα τι φταίει ?

----------


## mirtiano

Αν παρακαμψεις το ρουτερακι και συνδεσεις ενα pc κατευθειαν στο καλωδιο εθερνετ που ερχεται απο το τροφοδοτικο του tplink θα δουλεψει κανονικα; Για καντο να δουμε...(χωρις δλδ να χρησιμοποιησεις το ρουτερακι για αναμεταδοτη).
Αν ετσι παιξει κανονικα τοτε κατι λαθος εχεις κανει με το ρουτερακι και δεν φταιει το tplink.

Α, *κλεισε το dhcp ΚΑΙ στο tplink*.Θα σου δινει ip αυτο του δημου.Ισως αυτο φταιει...

- - - Updated - - -

και μην νομιζεις οτι ξερω πολλα και εγω,αλλα οσο μπορω θα σε βοηθησω.Αν δεν τα καταφερω θα σε ...παραδωσω σε πιο ικανα χερια.Εχει καλα παιδια εδω στο adslgr και βοηθανε παντα.Μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως γράφει και ο @mirtiano, δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά σε repeater mode (αν και δουλεύει) λόγω αντικειμενικών δυσκολιών.
Βασικά όλα είναι θέμα κατάλληλων ρυθμίσεων στο ΑΡ και στον router (ποιο είναι?) που έχεις.

Αρχικά βάλε το Operation Mode σε AP σκέτο και όχι AP Client Router.
Μετά το WAN Connection Type βάλτο σε Dynamic Ip.
Στο Wireless Mode επέλεξε Client με απενεργοποιημένο το WDS και πατώντας Survey επιλέγεις το δημοτικό hotspot.
Τέλος απενεργοποιείς το DHCP και μετά την επανεκκίνηση πρέπει να αλλαχθεί (βάλτο στο αυτόματα) η διεύθυνση του υπολογιστή σου, καθώς κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα πάρεις άλλη από αυτή που αρχικά έχει το TP-Link.

----------


## mirtiano

Ακολουθησε τις υποδειξεις του @jkoukos kai δωσε αποτελεσματα.

----------


## nik ilias

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου Jkoukos για της οδηγίες. έλειπα για δουλείες 3 μέρες εκτός και γιαυτό δεν απάντησα sorry. Το ρουτερακι είναι ένα  ZTE ZXV10 W300 σε λίγο θα σας δώσω τα αποτελέσματα !!!

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν  κατάφερα τίποτα αυτό WEN conection type  που θα το βρω ρε παιδιά  να το βάλω σε dynamic ip είμαι και λίγο άσχετος. Έκανα όλα τα βήματα όπως μου είπες μόνο το   conection type  δεν έχω βρει. Τα βήματα ένα ένα σε screenshot τι κάνω  λάθος .  Έχω φρικάρει πάλι  

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -

Μήπως να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις  εδώ ? http://prntscr.com/zmk27 http://prntscr.com/zmkachttp://prntscr.com/zmkshhttp://prntscr.com/zmkzn

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης αυτήν την στιγμή σας γράφω από αυτό το  δίκτυο του δήμου και συνδέομαι με μια ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου TP-Link TL-WN722NC Wireless USB Adapter N150 (150Mbps, MIMO) εχω 5 γραμμές σήμα και ταχύτητα 1.7 mbps o Δήμος δίνει ιντερνετ εγώ κάτι δεν κάνω σωστά. http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...odel=TL-WN722N

----------


## TEO2202

Φιλε μου εχω το ιδιο κ εχω δουλεψει μια χαρα και στα 3 mode δουλεψετο σε access point wisp κανε search βρες τον δημο κανε connect αυτο μετα θα παρει αυτοματα ip και dns αυτο θα το δεις στην αρχικη σελιδα του tplink .αν δεν εχεις enable τον dhcp server να τον κανεις enable να περνεις αυτοματα ip στα pc σου. οπου κολλήσεις στειλε μου μηνυμα

----------


## nik ilias

Άλλαξες κάποια ρύθμιση στο LAN ?

----------


## TEO2202

> Άλλαξες κάποια ρύθμιση στο LAN ?


τι εννοείς ?

----------


## nik ilias

ο κατασκευαστής λέει στο manual ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε την ip του LAN για να μην συγκρούονται  ισχύει ? http://www.tp-link.us/article/?faqid=289

----------


## TEO2202

Αμα εισαι σε client wisp mode παίζεις με nat και δεν εχεις θέματα τέτοια . Το εκανες οπως σου ειπα;

----------


## nik ilias

ΤΕΟ είμαι στην δουλειά μόλις επιστρέψω θα το κάνω. ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## nik ilias

Τελικά δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθώ με το hot spot του Δήμου. δεν ξέρω τον λόγο έκανα αν και δοκίμασα τα πάντα. μπορεί να φταίει κάτι στο δίκτυο. Συνδέθηκα με έναν γείτονα σε λειτουργία client  και κάνω την δουλεία μου χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα το καλό από όλη αυτήν την ιστορία είναι ότι έμαθα πράγματα που δεν ήξερα και δεν πρόκειται να τα μάθαινα ποτέ. Ευχαριστώ τους  jkoukos, mirtiano, TEO2202. Η βοήθεια τους ήταν καταλυτική.  :Smile:

----------


## TEO2202

οτι αλο χρειαστείς χτύπα μήνυμα  :Wink:

----------


## nik ilias

Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## Grigorio

Γειά σας. Τα TP-Link ανταποκρίνονται πολύ καλά και στο universal repeater.Ομως καμιά φορά παρουσιάζουν ασυμβατότητες 
με τα router αξεπέραστες. Εγώ έχω ένα TP-WA801ND, το οποίο το λειτουργώ ως άνω(repeater), με ασφάλεια WPA2.
Εχω download από 40 - 300kbps κυμενόμενο με ρουτερ 3G UMTS. Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσοι υπολογιστές μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν 
ταυτόχρονα και πόσα repeaters WA-801ND μπορούν να συνδεθούν χωρίς να πέσει και άλλο η απόδοση.
Αυτό που παρατήρησα στο υπάρχον με ένα υπολογιστή είναι η αυξομείωση της ταχύτητας.
Γι'αυτό θέλω μία μικρή βοήθεια εάν είναι εφικτό.

Thanks in advance. :Respekt:

----------


## TEO2202

> Γειά σας. Τα TP-Link ανταποκρίνονται πολύ καλά και στο universal repeater.Ομως καμιά φορά παρουσιάζουν ασυμβατότητες 
> με τα router αξεπέραστες. Εγώ έχω ένα TP-WA801ND, το οποίο το λειτουργώ ως άνω(repeater), με ασφάλεια WPA2.
> Εχω download από 40 - 300kbps κυμενόμενο με ρουτερ 3G UMTS. Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσοι υπολογιστές μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν 
> ταυτόχρονα και πόσα repeaters WA-801ND μπορούν να συνδεθούν χωρίς να πέσει και άλλο η απόδοση.
> Αυτό που παρατήρησα στο υπάρχον με ένα υπολογιστή είναι η αυξομείωση της ταχύτητας.
> Γι'αυτό θέλω μία μικρή βοήθεια εάν είναι εφικτό.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Το εχω παρατηρήσει και εγω. Πιστεύω οτι αυτα τα εχει το repeater mode  :Sorry:

----------

